# Bill to allow all residents to conceal



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.wistv.com/Global/story.asp?S=9490667


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't see it passing, and if it does, I bet SC loses a lot of reciprocity with other states.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> I don't see it passing, and if it does, I bet SC loses a lot of reciprocity with other states.


+1..I also don't believe it has any chance of passing. Probably something thrown into the mix so they have something to forfeit for another agenda.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Hopefully if it does pass (I highly doubt it, too) there will be a way to restore reciprocity through another state ccp.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

48dodge said:


> Hopefully if it does pass (I highly doubt it, too) there will be a way to restore reciprocity through another state ccp.


Don't forget though that there are quite a few states that only honor the permit from the holder's home state and do not extend reciprocity to non-resident permits.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

We're currently allowed to take the Utah class. That gives us 28 states. Funny we have to have that to carry in our neighboring GA.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the comments *below *the article...

I'm personally supportive of unrestricted carry, any where, any time, except inside federal buildings with metal detectors, or if deemed by a court of law for an INDIVIDUAL, not a class of people.

The 2nd Amendment was not designed to be parceled out and permitted...

Kinda like state laws governing free speech... Do you have a permit to speak freely in your state? Does your state have free speech reciprocity with any others???

Something to think about today...

JeffWard


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I like the comments *below *the article...
> 
> I'm personally supportive of unrestricted carry, any where, any time, except inside federal buildings with metal detectors, or if deemed by a court of law for an INDIVIDUAL, not a class of people.
> 
> ...


+1

I guess this is what the new SC reciprocity map would look like if it were to pass but put SC in blue, too.
http://www.handgunlaw.us/maps/vermont_map.gif


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I like the comments *below *the article...
> 
> I'm personally supportive of unrestricted carry, any where, any time, except inside federal buildings with metal detectors, or if deemed by a court of law for an INDIVIDUAL, not a class of people.
> 
> ...


+2 :smt023

KG


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

kg333 said:


> +2 :smt023
> 
> KG


Agreed, +3


----------

